# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Пропала на панели навигации вкладка приказ на инвентаризацию!!! Помогите!!!!

## singer

Всем доброго времени суток!!! Такая проблема!!! У меня 1С Управление торговлей 8.3 редакция 11.1. Все брала у нас на форуме и платформу и конфигурации:)! Но после обновления на панели исчез приказ на инвентаризацию:eek::eek::eek::eek:. Что делать тоИ? Как товар пересчитывать:eek::eek::eek:ИИ Заходила в раздел панели навигаций (думала может просто не добавлено, возьму и добавлю, а там тоже нет такого пункта). Помогите может у кого такая же проблема. Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь и ответы!

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2237)
Управление торговлей, редакция 11.1 (11.1.10.172)

----------


## avm3110

> Но после обновления на панели исчез приказ на инвентаризацию


Первым делом - не паниковать.

Во-вторых посмотреть - а что с ролями/разрешениями этого проказа. Вполне возможно, что он сейчас не включен в "правильную" подсистему или "слетели" у данного документа соответствующие роли доступа.

----------

singer (11.09.2015)

----------


## singer

Спасибо за ответ! Сейчас пробую обновить дальше еще две новых конфигурации. В описании посмотрела, написано вроде что исправлены ошибки в разделе склад. Буду надеяться, что все получится. Еще раз огромное спасибо за участие!

---------- Post added at 14:14 ---------- Previous post was at 13:37 ----------

ААААА:mad::mad:   И обновления не помогли!!! Что же делатьИ? Дорогие мои!!!!И? Может что в новой версии поменялось? Может где-то в администрировании что-то нужно включитьИ? Кто-нибудь уже обновилсяИИ  :(

---------- Post added at 14:16 ---------- Previous post was at 14:14 ----------

А еще забыла написать что приемка и отгрузка тоже исчезли! Короче пойду застрелюсь.....:confused:

---------- Post added at 14:18 ---------- Previous post was at 14:16 ----------

Во-вторых посмотреть - а что с ролями/разрешениями этого проказа. Вполне возможно, что он сейчас не включен в "правильную" подсистему или "слетели" у данного документа соответствующие роли доступа.[/QUOTE]

Я немного не допонимаю.... Это в конфигураторе делается или где?

----------


## avm3110

> Это в конфигураторе делается или где?


Угу.. именно в конфигураторе
Открываете его сердешного, находите в ветке метаданных этот объект и два раза кликаете мышкой - он вам и откроется в отдельном окошке. Далее смотрите что там на закладке подсистемы (стоит ли где и где именно флажок) и смотрите на закладе роли - где (у кого) есть разрешения на чтение-запись

----------


## singer

> Угу.. именно в конфигураторе
> Открываете его сердешного, находите в ветке метаданных этот объект и два раза кликаете мышкой - он вам и откроется в отдельном окошке. Далее смотрите что там на закладке подсистемы (стоит ли где и где именно флажок) и смотрите на закладе роли - где есть разрешения на чтение-запись


Такое и бухгалтеру написать....:D:D:D .... Пойду сейчас попробую, буду осваивать навыки программиста:cool:

----------


## avm3110

> Такое и бухгалтеру написать.


А какой ответ ожидали? Что дескать "У вас просто эта настройка в забаланс улетела"? :confused:

ПыСы. А зачем "осваивать"? Может проще сразу прогера позвать - там не всегда все так тривиально и линейно починяется. :dance:

----------


## singer

> А какой ответ ожидали? Что дескать "У вас просто эта настройка в забаланс улетела"? :confused:
> 
> ПыСы. А зачем "осваивать"? Может проще сразу прогера позвать - там не всегда все так тривиально и линейно починяется. :dance:


Да я бы и рада позвать!!! Только у нас их нет нифига!!!! Городишка то маленький.... Спасибо вам!!! Пока буду работать так.

----------


## avm3110

> Городишка то маленький.


Мдя... Как там у классика: - "Есть женщины в русских селениях..." Которые не только коня на скаку, не только в горящую избу - они даже конфигуратор открывают "не глядя" одним щелчком мышки.

----------


## singer

> "Есть женщины в русских селениях..."


:blush::blush:;)

----------


## singer

Ребятушки!!! Ну кто-нибудь помогите, проблема так и не решена. Готова денежкой отблагодарить. Обратилась у себя к двум программистам 1С ничего не могут, говорят у вас что-то с базой.... Пожалуйста, молю, работа встала!!!!! Вы же тут у нас самые умнейшие!!!!!

---------- Post added at 17:10 ---------- Previous post was at 17:09 ----------

Нет на панелях:
Приказ на инвентаризацию
Приемка 
Отгрузка

----------


## avm3110

> Обратилась у себя к двум программистам 1С ничего не могут


Ну мы тут тоже "не кашпировские" ментально по монитору всё видеть :dance:
Если нужен конструктиФФ, то делайте выгрузку (dt-файл), заливайте его на файлообменник (или например на гугл-диск), а ссылку на него бросьте в личку.

Думаю тогда можно будет помочь с проблемкой.

----------


## singer

Миленький вы мой:good:!!!! Может почту свою мне черкнете:blush:... я с вами там и спишусь.....

---------- Post added at 17:26 ---------- Previous post was at 17:22 ----------

Миленький вы мой:good:!!!! Может почту свою мне черкнете:blush:... я с вами там и спишусь..... или вот моя zhiltsova65@mail.ru

----------


## avm3110

> Может почту свою мне черкнете


Написал по указанному адресу :gamer:

----------


## Семен2014

> Если нужен конструктиФФ, то делайте выгрузку (dt-файл), заливайте его на файлообменник (или например на гугл-диск), а ссылку на него бросьте в личку.
> 
> Думаю тогда можно будет помочь с проблемкой.


если что можно и мне кинуть) как говорится чем смогу

---------- Post added at 21:52 ---------- Previous post was at 20:34 ----------

Не поленился, поставил демку актуальную. Все ок. Возникает только вопрос как давно Вы последний раз делали инвентаризацию, есть предположение в чем у Вас затык. В общем на почту Вам написал. Если что пишите лучше на почту, т.к. на форуме бываю не оч. часто.

---------- Post added at 21:55 ---------- Previous post was at 21:52 ----------

Если последний раз делали до 06.10.14 или давно не обновлялись, то на 100% знаю в чем проблема

----------


## avm3110

> Обратилась у себя к двум программистам 1С ничего не могут


Ну мы тут тоже "не кашпировские" ментально по монитору всё видеть :dance:
Если нужен конструктиФФ, то делайте выгрузку (dt-файл), заливайте его на файлообменник (или например на гугл-диск), а ссылку на него бросьте в личку.

Думаю тогда можно будет помочь с проблемкой.

----------


## singer

> Если последний раз делали до 06.10.14 или давно не обновлялись, то на 100% знаю в чем проблема


Спасибо большое!!! Все разобрались!!! Хороший человечек помог!!!! :good:

---------- Post added at 17:12 ---------- Previous post was at 17:10 ----------




> Спасибо большое!!! Все разобрались!!! Хороший человечек помог!!!! :good:


Забыла... Тема закрыта.:)

----------


## Виктория 1315

У меня тоже была такая проблема, обратись по этой ссылке  http://www.1c-biz.ru/123/22.html. Помогут! Проверено!

----------


## Семен2014

> обратись по этой ссылке


Во-первых я помог дешевле))):blush:
А во-вторых тема уже закрыта)

----------


## avm3110

> Во-первых я помог дешевле


Ну-у-у.. за "бесплатно" и "работает" - это не итересно.
Основная романтика когда и "дорого" и "опять не работает" :blush:

----------


## Arhangel_url

Сделали?

----------

